# Kochkunst Daily



## Àlèxàndrànà (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe jetzt vor wieder die Erfolge zu machen und wollte mit dem Kochen fortführen. Jetzt schau ich nach ok Daily Kochen in Donnerfels kommt von der Aska Nebelläufer, ok kein Ding.
Also steh ich jetzt vor ihr und ach nee Sie hat gar keine Quests... aber warum kann mir leider Keiner sagen.
Also meine Bitte woran kann es denn liegen, dass ich bei der noch keine Daily machen kann???
Mein Skill liegt bei 453.

Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen.

Lieber Gruß


----------



## Tikume (22. Oktober 2011)

Kochen Daily heute woanders schon gemacht?


----------



## Àlèxàndrànà (22. Oktober 2011)

Ach das geht also doch noch nicht... mein toller Clankollege meinte nämlich man kann ja an den verschiedenen Orten welchen machen  Danke vielmals dann mal morgen schaun


----------



## Dexis (23. Oktober 2011)

Die Koch- und Angel-Dailies in den alten Hauptstädten auf Azeroth sind miteinander verlinkt, sprich: man kann jeweils nur eine Quest machen. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle, ob ihr die Angeldaily in Donnerfels und die Kochdaily in Orgrimmar macht oder beide in derselben Stadt. Lediglich die Dailies in Shattrath und in Dalaran sind neben den Hauptstadtdailies zusätzlich verfügbar.


----------

